# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Mark Bircher (U.S. House, FL-13) - campaign ended

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Mark Bircher
*Office Sought:* U.S. House, Florida 13th Congressional District
*Website:* http://www.bircherforcongress.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/markbircherfl
https://twitter.com/MarkBircherFL
http://vimeo.com/80936692


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Florida 
District: 13th Congressional District
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## neverseen

Candidate Name: Mark Bircher
Office Sought: U.S. House, Florida 13th Congressional District
Website: http://www.bircherforcongress.com/
Social Media: 
https://www.facebook.com/markbircherfl
https://twitter.com/MarkBircherFL
http://vimeo.com/80936692


Candidate Profile: On the Issues
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
Overall Issues Rating: [Rating TBD]

Race Profile: Competition & Demographics
State: Florida 
District: 13th Congressional District
Incumbent: *None.  Special election due to the passing of Congressman Young.*
Other Primary Candidates: *Lobbyist David Jolly and State Rep Kathleen Peters*
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: After primary in general is Dem Alex Sink and LP Lucas Overby
Relevant poll numbers: *Jolly pulled 28%, Peters 27%, and Mark Bircher 17 percent.  http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/baybuz...her-17/2155458*
Overall Race Profile Rating: [Rating TBD]  *FYI, this is one of the highest profile seats in congress.*

Miscellaneous Pros/Cons
Key strong points: 
*He's a liberty guy.  Will provide questionaire detailing positions but trust me, he's a Ron Paul guy.
He has a STRONG military background.  General, Marine, Blue Angel Piolet, Iraq vet, etc.
*
Unknown points for further research:
*No records come up for donations, etc.  This seems to be his first race.
*
Possible weak points:
*He's unknown
*
Possible deal breakers:
*1 month until election.
*Overall Rating:

----------


## TaftFan

+1 for the last name!

edit: Damn, he is a Brigadier General.

Let's hope he is a Ron Paul guy. We need credibility in the foreign policy area. Zoller, although he won't run for the special election, instead the main election, seems conflicted over whether he is a libertarian or a NorthEast liberal.

----------


## neverseen

Multiple local grassroots groups are actively supporting him now.  Starting to see people donate now as well.  It's picking up steam fast.  Had the pres of the YR club contact me for his contact info so he could speak at their meeting on Tues.  Good stuff!

----------


## TaftFan

> Multiple local grassroots groups are actively supporting him now.  Starting to see people donate now as well.  It's picking up steam fast.  Had the pres of the YR club contact me for his contact info so he could speak at their meeting on Tues.  Good stuff!


Hoe do you know him?

----------


## CG1976

So, as a military guy and a liberty guy, how does he feel about things like NDAA?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He's a liberty guy. Will provide questionaire detailing positions but trust me, he's a Ron Paul guy.


We'll need some confirmation on that. His website doesn't have anything other than he's ex-Military.

And this is the same District that Zoller is running in.

----------


## CG1976

I worry when it's a military guy with the whole defense over rights thing, but I do believe this guy may be the best in the special. Still think Zoller is better in general, and really think young, liberty candidates can help the liberty movement. My two cents, and would like to know about the defense vs. rights issue

----------


## neverseen

*He is NOT in the same race as Nick Zoller.  This is the Jan primary for the March special election.  Zoller is in the regular election at the end of 2014.*   I do feel he is a FAR stronger candidate than Zoller on both issues and... "electability."




> Hoe do you know him?


After the Ron Paul stuff, I co founded the RLC of Tampa Bay and I'm Vice Chair.  Was also on the board for YR's and am a REC member.  Not to sound cocky, but I know just about everyone at this point.  Politics are local, right?

Questionnaire will come out on the 16th from the RLC, I tried to get an early release, but the board wants everyone to be able to respond.  16th is the last day.




> So, as a military guy and a liberty guy, how does he feel about things like NDAA?


NDAA... in a long winded response, repeal.  You won't believe the amount of amazing in his response to the question about it. 
Drones... violation of Constitution unless congress declares war.
War... only Marines allowed to enter a nation per clause 13 (president and/or congress) with out a war declaration but only congress for Army (cited multiple sources in law).  Only congress can declare war.  Okay to evacuate embassies but not attack in countries like Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, etc with no declaration.  Cites Washington’s farewell address.
Suspend all foreign aid at least until budget crisis is over.

Want more?  This is me paraphrasing.  This is just a gloss over of some issues.  The survey will be published and press released and posted on the 4 corners of the web starting the 16th.  This is my interpretation of what I read to help ease your minds.   He is WELL written and cites many places in the constitution, and other law in his responses. 




> Drones in the US: Domestic surveillance by warrant only.
> War on drugs: Fed’s out, let states worry about it.
> States rights, Nullify: cites 9th and 10th amendment.  Fed gov works for the states, not the other way around.
> What departments to eliminate? DoE, HUD, H&S, etc…. anything outside of the enumerated powers.  Details about stripping out things that are allowed but are too big.
> ACA: Outside of enumerated powers… repeal.
> Healthcare: Agrees with Dr. Carson.
> Marriage: State right issue.  No fed involvement.
> Abortion: State right issue.
> Federal Reserve: “See Ron Paul’s comments for my position.”
> Taxes: Short term: Balance budget.  Long term: Repeal 16th.

----------


## CG1976

Thanks for all the info. Good luck to your candidate.

----------


## neverseen

Hopefully you'll be out there with me helping and voting for him too since he's not running against Zoller but is running against a lobbyist and a liberal...

----------


## CG1976

I've heard bircher is more tea party. I don't support tea partiers. I'll probably vote jolly in the special, even if he's a slick ass. I think Bircher is most likely to pull conservatives from jolly and give us Latvala's little girl.

----------


## neverseen

> I've heard bircher is more tea party. I don't support tea partiers. I'll probably vote jolly in the special, even if he's a slick ass. I think Bircher is most likely to pull conservatives from jolly and give us Latvala's little girl.


Yah, you are far, far, far off base.  Makes me wonder if you actually are Zoller.  Sad that you would pick a lobbyist over a Ron Paul guy, and admit it on a Ron Paul website... but hey, at least now we know!

----------


## TaftFan

> I've heard bircher is more tea party. I don't support tea partiers. I'll probably vote jolly in the special, even if he's a slick ass. I think Bircher is most likely to pull conservatives from jolly and give us Latvala's little girl.


Ron Paul is a Tea Partier.

----------


## CG1976

Where does Bircher stand on social issues? That's where I have issues with many tea party guys is social issues no need to insult me I was merely expressing my thoughts just as you have. Guess I get attacked for that though?

----------


## neverseen

> Where does Bircher stand on social issues? That's where I have issues with many tea party guys is social issues no need to insult me I was merely expressing my thoughts just as you have. Guess I get attacked for that though?


Attacked for even considering to support Jolly over Bircher.

Social issues.... he's against federal regulation of state issues.  Abortion, Marriage, etc are all state issues that the federal gov should not have a hand in.  This is covered in the Dec 16th annoucement.

PS.  I just shot him $100.  He sent out mailers today, and TV ad's are going on.  He's in this to win.  He's right behind the two leaders and his media coverage is just starting out.  

Mailer, it's a facebook link, let me know if you can't see it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *He is NOT in the same race as Nick Zoller.  This is the Jan primary for the March special election.  Zoller is in the regular election at the end of 2014.*   I do feel he is a FAR stronger candidate than Zoller on both issues and... "electability."


So, if Bircher won this special election, he wouldn't run against Zoller next year in the regular Primary election?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I've heard bircher is more tea party.


Sounds like Bircher is the one to support.

----------


## neverseen

Is there a change that zoller and bircher end up in a primary in late 2014 for the regular election?  Yes... one would hope that one of the two would bow out and support the other.  If bircher is elected, I would hope that zoller supported him.  Otherwise an establishment canidate put out by King Latvala will win.

Zoller is a decent candidate on the issues, but I have my doubts that a 24 year old will win in a county of 60 year olds.  May not be the right way to feel... but at least I'm honest about it...

----------


## neverseen

BTW, getting donation matches on facebook

----------


## CG1976

Cleared up my worries about him, neverseen. I guess I was misinformed about Bircher, thanks for sharing all the info. I'll probably toss him a small donation. Can't do much but if he's really liberty then ill support the guy.

----------


## neverseen

> Cleared up my worries about him, neverseen. I guess I was misinformed about Bircher, thanks for sharing all the info. I'll probably toss him a small donation. Can't do much but if he's really liberty then ill support the guy.


Tip of the hat to you.  I hope to see you around supporting Bircher in the special, and either Bircher or Zoller in the regular election when it goes off.

Guys, We are delayed on tonight's release.  Working on the website update and press release.  Here are some of his responses.  I'm going to go ahead and get some answers out here so you can see he means business.  He's what we are looking for and he has a resume that is close to untouchable.  He's just about as perfect a candidate as you can get in the liberty movement, and by FAR the best we've had in the Tampa Bay Area, yet.

He did a mailer that hit the same time as mail ballots.  He's doing local ad's on Fox local (overair channel, not foxnews), and he's going to do another mailer shortly.  Support is picking up for him and we have various local leaders reaching out to other much larger liberty supporting organizations.  We have a serious shot at getting a victory here.  He's the only of the 3 that have a shot at beating Alex Sink, the dem.  The race will be in the millions of dollars when it reaches that level, but we MUST get our guy in now before nationwide GOP/DEM support starts kicking in for this major seat in the House.




> *Economic Issues & Taxes
> *1. What can Congress do to help return manufacturing jobs to the United States? No US trade negotiator may sit on any foreign company board of directors or similar organization for ten years after leaving government service. Everything Congress does must either add to the security of the states or relate to enhancing US business interests, jobs, trade, economic growth, markets, etc. Everything else is purview of state legislator.
> 
> *Foreign Policy
> *5. When is US military intervention in other nations justified? US Const Art I Sec 8, clauses 11, 12, 13, control. Depends upon the nature of the situation requiring intervention and the intervention forces anticipated. For example, military intervention to evacuate an embassy staff and American citizens during civil unrest in a foreign country, as opposed to major actions like Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, etc. NO undeclared wars. Only US Marines allowed to intervene without war declaration, (clause 13 – congressional authority to maintain a Navy, Marines in Dept of Navy,). The President and Congress have the constitutional authority to deploy Marines, but Congressional approval by “up or down” vote of Congress is required to deploy US Army, (clause 12) . “Since only the People actually pay in ‘Blood and Treasure’ for war, only the People may properly decide upon war.” Thomas Jefferson. George Washington’s “Farewell Address”, probably the best source for cogent policy on this issue.
> 
> *Civil Liberties
> *9. Do you favor a repeal of the indefinite detention provisions in the NDAA of 2012? Why or why not? The ancient based writ of habeas corpus is arguably the most powerful tool of free men over injustice ever invented. Arbitrary imprisonment is the most pernicious indicator of government tyranny that exists. I favor repeal of all government actions that trample the US Constitution. If history is a teacher, the people of the US are closer than they can ever imagine to the abuse the government now projects on “enemy combatants.” Detained people are either prisoners of war, or suspected criminals. There are no other possibilities. In either case, the process of law controls. Inventing new classifications of detainees, e.g., “enemy combatant” and new processes “ad hoc” are Orwellian in there circumvention of law. “‘Necessity’, is the justification of tyrants and the creed of slaves.” William Pitt.
> 
> ...

----------


## neverseen

Media coverage http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/artic...s-for-Congress

----------


## CG1976

Sent $25 who will match?

----------


## neverseen

> Sent $25 who will match?


Since THIS just released... I'll match you!  Check out the responses.  Amazingly they go from best to worst!!  Of course our local liberal paper endorsed the worst of the responders...

Now that we have the issues out there from Bircher, and 1 month left in the Special Election... what's next on RPF for this evaluation?? 

https://rlctb.org/florida-cd-13-cand...ire-responses/

----------


## neverseen

Donated $100 the other day.  Just plopped down another $50 to double you!  Who will double me?!?!?!?!?

RECEIPT DETAILS
Date	12/18/2013
Amount	$50.00 (One Time)

----------


## TaftFan

Allen West endorses Mark Bircher: http://allenbwest.com/2013/12/want-f...-mark-bircher/

Before anyone blows up, keep in mind West is probably endorsing him because he is a Brigadier General and doesn't care about much else. Hopefully this endorsement helps get Bircher attention.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Everything looks good so far.

----------


## neverseen

> Everything looks good so far.


Yup.  So now what?  Less than 1 month until vote day.

----------


## neverseen

Allen West *gag* just endorsed him.  He's doubled in facebook likes since yesterday.

https://www.facebook.com/markbircherfl

Edit... WOW check out the likes/shares from the endorsement on facebook.  This is going to bring in a ton of money... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7606728&type=1

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yup.  So now what?  Less than 1 month until vote day.


We could request the poll be put up.

Also post any articles you have in their own thread in the candidates section. Ground game in that Florida District is the most important with so little time.

----------


## neverseen

> We could request the poll be put up.
> 
> Also post any articles you have in their own thread in the candidates section. Ground game in that Florida District is the most important with so little time.


Yah, get up whatever we can.  Money is rolling in fast with the West endorsement.  He also just released 4 new TV ad's today on issues.

----------


## erowe1

> Allen West endorses Mark Bircher: http://allenbwest.com/2013/12/want-f...-mark-bircher/
> 
> Before anyone blows up, keep in mind West is probably endorsing him because he is a Brigadier General and doesn't care about much else.


Really? Because he sure didn't like Ron Paul. And it's hard for me to see how he would endorse a Ron Paul guy over others who are more like himself. How do we know Bircher's the real deal?

----------


## tsai3904

> Really? Because he sure didn't like Ron Paul. And it's hard for me to see how he would endorse a Ron Paul guy over others who are more like himself. How do we know Bircher's the real deal?


See Bircher's responses to this Republican Liberty Caucus questionnaire:

https://rlctb.org/florida-cd-13-cand...ire-responses/

I doubt Allen West knew about his views on drone strikes, NDAA, NSA, etc otherwise he wouldn't have endorsed him.

----------


## erowe1

> See Bircher's responses to this Republican Liberty Caucus questionnaire:
> 
> https://rlctb.org/florida-cd-13-cand...ire-responses/
> 
> I doubt Allen West knew about his views on drone strikes, NDAA, NSA, etc otherwise he wouldn't have endorsed him.


Thanks, that was great.

----------


## TaftFan

> See Bircher's responses to this Republican Liberty Caucus questionnaire:
> 
> https://rlctb.org/florida-cd-13-cand...ire-responses/
> 
> I doubt Allen West knew about his views on drone strikes, NDAA, NSA, etc otherwise he wouldn't have endorsed him.


Knowing West, he saw Brig. General and started typing his article.

----------


## neverseen

> Knowing West, he saw Brig. General and started typing his article.


Well, it's working.  His donation streem is blowing up, his facebook likes more than doubled overnight, and all the sudden there are dozens and dozens of local articles covering him.  He was 10 points behind in the first poll when he was an unknown.  In the mean time, the two leaders are TRASHING each other with smears and stuff.  It's CRAZY how nasty they are getting... meanwhile Bircher is sticking to the issues and catching on like a wild fire.

4 weeks until election.  He's meeting with some big $$$ liberty groups for potential endorsement.  We'll know soon if he gets the huge money or not...  In the mean time, he's running ads of the donations he's getting.  I gave $250 so far.  What do you have?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Someone spreading the word over at the Daily Paul:

http://www.dailypaul.com/308298/us-m...the-r3volution

----------


## neverseen

> Someone spreading the word over at the Daily Paul:
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/308298/us-m...the-r3volution



Yah, I just got a text telling me to check out the daily paul thread!! LOVE IT!!! Come on RPF... Let's get on board!

----------


## neverseen

Mark Bircher for Congress was on the Liberty Underground Show yesterday. The link starts with his interview:

Thoughts on the interview? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...h4YgV9c#t=4479

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Mark Bircher for Congress was on the Liberty Underground Show yesterday. The link starts with his interview:
> 
> Thoughts on the interview? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...h4YgV9c#t=4479


It's long!

My impressions:

Mixed bag. Hard to tell where he would stand on some issues. He repeated his answer of "you'll know it when you see it" many times. Paraphrased example - Q: Federal or State issue. A: You'll know it when you see it. It didn't seem like he has a "liberty" background as much as maybe a Constitutional/Tea Party background.

Military is his priority, as would be expected with his background.
He wants wars to be declared.
He couldn't really answer the question about whether we should leave Afghanistan.
He said he would defer to experts on economic solutions at one point. The question is, which "experts"? Goldman Sachs? Bill Gates? Warren Buffet? Ron Paul?
Even though we are in debt, he still supports foreign aid if he feels it is in the US interest.
Pot and gay marriage, he evaded the issues.
A lot of answers were, "I'll have to wait and see when I get to Washington."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Allen West endorses Mark Bircher: http://allenbwest.com/2013/12/want-f...-mark-bircher/
> 
> Before anyone blows up, keep in mind West is probably endorsing him because he is a Brigadier General and doesn't care about much else. Hopefully this endorsement helps get Bircher attention.


After listening to the long interview, West probably knows him a bit better that that.

Not saying he's terrible, but the guy seems like he would be more Ted Cruz than Ron Paul.

----------


## neverseen

> After listening to the long interview, West probably knows him a bit better that that.
> 
> Not saying he's terrible, but the guy seems like he would be more Ted Cruz than Ron Paul.


You can tell he's new to politics and doesn't know how to answer a lot of questions in an interview.  I'm still VERY happy with him between the questionnaire and the interview.  The difference between tea party and liberty...?  Tea party people want everything legislated at the federal level (no gay marriage, no abortions, death to muslims) but the liberty guys want us to follow the constitution and only use the federal government for it's most basic purposes.  This seems to be Bircher's stance.  I couldn't care less his view on abortion or gay marriage since he's for directing it to the states.  It's a moot point.  He's against the drug war, etc.  Can't beat that.  All around he's one of the better candidates running in any federal race right now...

----------


## Joe Jordan

I've had the good fortune to meet General Bircher and he is the genuine article. His interviewing skills could use some crispness and polish, but IMO he is a diamond in the rough, and a GREAT shot in the arm to the Liberty Movement.

He has an unmatched record of service; a humble and honorable man who would represent Florida CD-13 well in Congress. Let's get this man elected!!

http://bircherforcongress.com/

----------


## CG1976

Mailed my ballot in for Bircher today! Fingers crossed.

----------


## neverseen

> Mailed my ballot in for Bircher today! Fingers crossed.


Endorsed by the Republican Liberty Caucus:
http://rlc.org/article/rlc-endorses-...ecial-election

Endorsed by Liberty Tampa Bay:
http://libertytampabay.com/liberty-t...ion/#more-1327

----------


## neverseen

> Endorsed by the Republican Liberty Caucus:
> http://rlc.org/article/rlc-endorses-...ecial-election
> 
> Endorsed by Liberty Tampa Bay:
> http://libertytampabay.com/liberty-t...ion/#more-1327
> 
> Endorsed by Allen West:
> http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/the-bu...g-seat/2157719



Another endorsement: Combat Veterans for Congress Pac: http://combatveteransforcongress.org/cand/3030

----------


## neverseen

Allen West was kind enough to mail this to just about everyone in the county (GOP) the day before early voting started (yesterday).

----------


## neverseen

Debate forum with Mark and front runner Jolly.  They had about 3 news cameras there and about 7 small cameras there filming the event.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This is the first time I ever heard of him.  He's certainly checking all the boxes with that questionnaire he answered.

1.  Is he trustworthy?

2.  Is he polished?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Wasn't there a big Ron Paul group from Clearwater Florida, which is in this district?  I'd like to hear their take on Bircher.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Mark Bircher for Congress was on the Liberty Underground Show yesterday. The link starts with his interview:
> 
> Thoughts on the interview? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...h4YgV9c#t=4479





> This is the first time I ever heard of him.  He's certainly checking all the boxes with that questionnaire he answered.
> 
> 1.  Is he trustworthy?
> 
> 2.  Is he polished?


Listen to that interview and give us your impression.

----------


## neverseen

> This is the first time I ever heard of him.  He's certainly checking all the boxes with that questionnaire he answered.
> 
> 1.  Is he trustworthy?
> 
> 2.  Is he polished?


1. Yes.

2. No, but getting better every day. Listen to the Liberty Underground interview and then the Candidate Forum that was 1.5 weeks later.  He still struggles on Yes/No foreign policy answers and wants to analyze every detail as you can expect a general would.




> Wasn't there a big Ron Paul group from Clearwater Florida, which is in this district? I'd like to hear their take on Bircher.


Yes, and out of it we formed the RLC of Tampa Bay.  I am vice-chair.  We are all supporting Bircher.  
Endorsed by LTB which us Ron Paul people formed: http://libertytampabay.com/liberty-t...ion/#more-1327
Endorsed by RLCTB via RLC which us Ron Paul people formed: http://rlc.org/article/rlc-endorses-...ecial-election

More vids:

----------


## TaftFan

neverseen, are you getting mailers from the other candidates too? Signs? How does it look on the ground?

----------


## neverseen

> neverseen, are you getting mailers from the other candidates too? Signs? How does it look on the ground?


There's a handful of signs from each campaign out there.  Not a lot of focus on signs from what I can see.  Peters' does have a couple huge ones around town.

Mailers from Peters' are all attacks only on Jolly.  They highlight that he is an insider and donated $30,000 to dems.

Mailers from Jolly are all attacks only on Peters.  They highlight her lack of clarity on the issues such as obamacare.

Mailers from Bircher went out with mail ballots.  They were probircher mailers, no attacks.  Allen West sent the mailer pictured above (perfect timing) on Friday, the day before early voting began (today through the 12th).

Peters' has some walkers and a seemingly averagely managed campaign and a decent amount of money.  She raised in the 6 figures and has a decent amount left.

Jolly has a really well managed campaign and a lot of money.  He probably has about 100k on hand.  They are doing phone calls.

Bircher has grassroots supports and a media team that is working on his mailers and tv ads.  The grassroots is more or less managing the campaign at this time.  He is mostly self funded with about $40,000 invested of the $60,000 or so total raised.  2 weeks before election day he has about 10k left.

----------


## TaftFan

Do you think if you wrote letters to the editors of the local newspapers in support of Bircher they would go out on time?

----------


## neverseen

> Do you think if you wrote letters to the editors of the local newspapers in support of Bircher they would go out on time?


Wouldn't hurt to try.  We have one that's from the RLC Chair that will be sent in.

Guys, watch this part of the video about drones.  Tell me this alone is worth a donation.  Use the link so it takes you to the time stamp.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc3P5slcnAU#t=1944

----------


## neverseen

RLC just put this out about Jolly and Bircher:
https://www.facebook.com/RLCTB/posts...if_t=notify_me

Read more at the link above...



> “Do you want a Washington lobbyist as your Congressman?”
> 
> Repeat it, over and over. Because you know Alex Sink will. And she has a lot more money than any primary candidate David Jolly now faces. Regrettably, she will probably have enough money to say “Washington Lobbyist” enough times that she will hold on to her lead in the polls through Election Day.
> 
> We need to level the playing field.

----------


## neverseen

Another soundbite video:

----------


## neverseen

Final poll is out!

Within striking distance!

Jolly:36.5%
Bircher:26.3%
Peters:23.9%
Undecided:13.3%

http://www.scribd.com/doc/198248277/...13-GOP-Primary

----------


## tsai3904

> Final poll is out!
> 
> Within striking distance!
> 
> Jolly:36.5%
> Bircher:26.3%
> Peters:23.9%
> Undecided:13.3%
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/198248277/...13-GOP-Primary


48% of polled already voted and Jolly has 10 point lead with them.  It's going to be extremely difficult to overcome that but there is a chance.  Good thing there's still the regular primary and general election.  Seems like Bircher has a lot of momentum for that election.

----------


## tsai3904

100% reporting:

David Jolly
20,337
44.6%

Kathleen Peters
14,120
31.0%

Mark Bircher
11,158
24.5%


Bircher's late entrance into the race really affected him as early voting went Jolly 44, Peters 33 and Bircher 23.  Early voting accounted for probably half the votes.

----------


## William Tell

> 100% reporting:  David Jolly
> 20,337
> 44.6%
> 
> Kathleen Peters
> 14,120
> 31.0%
> 
> Mark Bircher
> ...


  Will he be running in the August Primary? Does anyone know yet? If he runs again, he needs a new game plan. It is very hard to win through media and mail. He has a great bio, I hope he runs again some time and wins.  I know it is depressing to lose races, but we can't give up.

----------


## tsai3904

> Will he be running in the August Primary? Does anyone know yet?


This race just ended minutes ago.  I doubt he'll make plans for the August primary today.  I would think he'll wait until after the Special General Election to make an announcement.

----------


## William Tell

> This race just ended minutes ago.  I doubt he'll make plans for the August primary today.  I would think he'll wait until after the Special General Election to make an announcement.


  I would tend to agree, but I saw talk about it weeks ago, that's why I asked.

----------


## TaftFan

Jolly is running for Senate.

I have been tipped off that Bircher is going to be running again.

----------


## TaftFan

He is running again with Jolly running for Senate:
http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/baybuz...o-file/2256206

----------

